# Anyone in Salt Lake City?



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

I mentioned in another thread that Murphy and I will be heading out to Salt Lake City in January. Just curious if there's anyone else out that way. We'll be moving away from a lot of our doggy friends, so I would be interested in meeting other Hav owners in the area.


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Amy and Murphy! This is my first post because I don't have an avatar posted yet-
Jake is my fun loving havanese who is an 18 month old chocolate and white male. We live in Park City, just a half hour from SLC. As a matter of fact, I work at the University in SLC. We would love to meet you both. I have entertained the idea of setting up a social club for Havanese, since I used to belong to the Bernese Mountain Dog Club in SLC. We had a great time together with our huge dogs. Also, I would be willing to help answer any questions that you may have about SLC. When will you be arriving in SLC?


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mindy and Jake! The couple times I've been to Utah, I didn't make it over to Park City, but I know it isn't far. Utah is soooo beautiful! We'll be living right in downtown salt lake, and I'm really looking forward to it. Since a bunch of my coworkers are already out there, I'll be moving into the same apartment complex as them to make things easier. However, I'm sure I'll have lots of questions once we get out there and settled - things to do, places to go with Murphy, what restaurants to eat at (YUM! Love good food). We'll be getting out there in mid-January. I don't have an exact date yet, but I'm guessing the week of January 16. I would be ineterested in a Havanese social club out there, if there's enough of us in the area. Like I said, beyond my coworkers (who are awesome, but I'll be with them ALL the time), I don't know anyone else out that way and will be looking to meet people. And Havanese people are the best


----------

